# very early and large jar lid need help



## bottlediger (May 28, 2009)

Just pulled this out of a box I had some old fruit jar lids in that were dug over the years. This one is a stumper for me but im sure someone here can help me. Its rather large threaded/ground is embossed on the inside but I cant make it out. Anyone know what it goes to and a value please

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger (May 28, 2009)

2


----------



## bottlediger (May 28, 2009)

3


----------



## bottlediger (May 28, 2009)

4


----------



## Wilkie (May 28, 2009)

I wonder if that could be a top to a battery jar?  That's the first thing that popped in my head when I saw that.


----------



## Wilkie (May 28, 2009)

The writing is very hard to make out.  Can you type it out for us?


----------



## bottlediger (May 28, 2009)

I doubt its a battery jar, it came out of an 1850's-60 context and i can not make out what it is embossed either

 Digger Ry


----------



## woody (May 28, 2009)

It looks similar to the A. Stone & co. Philada fruit jar lids.
 The top of the stopper has two glass bosses so a wrench could be used to aid in opening the jar.
 Although yours doesn't appear to be threaded, is it?


----------



## bottlediger (May 28, 2009)

Woody, it does have threads 

 Digger Ry


----------



## woody (May 28, 2009)

Well, it might make sense being from Pa. then, right???

 Check the early Pa. fruit jars for reference.


----------



## bottlediger (May 28, 2009)

ive checked a lot of pa jars, and the stones all are embossed on the top it looks like

 Thanks for the help

 Digger ry


----------



## woody (May 28, 2009)

You're right, Ry, and the lugs look different.

http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/detail.asp?id=477&bigpic=0#img


----------



## woody (May 28, 2009)

I'd email Greg Spurgeon and get his opinion.

http://www.gregspurgeon.com//


----------



## cyberdigger (May 28, 2009)

I think it might be French.. I make out "YSSARTIER" and "BREVET" .."brevet" can mean "patented"..I reversed the image:


----------



## capsoda (May 28, 2009)

Mirror the writing.


----------



## bottlediger (May 28, 2009)

Ok cool - here is what the mirror said -

 BREVETE SGDG 1. YSSARTIER i think...

 Digger ry


----------



## capsoda (May 28, 2009)

Brevete SGDG means "Patented, without guarantee of the government". It is a marking used in France.


----------



## appliedlips (May 29, 2009)

Ryan, Here is one I dug this winter in a solid 1850's context that is very similar but it is sided to use a wrench & is embossed Bordeaux.. It is threaded to fit inside of an opening like yours.. It is my hunch that these went to preserve cans rather than jars..


----------



## appliedlips (May 29, 2009)

Here is its American counterpart, these Spratt's patents were designed to be used in cans, it is threaded the same and patented in 1854..It has lugs similar to your lid, I wondered who copied who?


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 2, 2009)

Top to a barrel mustard


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 9, 2009)

Are you referring to the French lid? There are several French embossed barrels but I've never seen one internal threads. The Spratt's patent is definately for a can, and they are very similar.. My guess is that it was a resealable lid for a can of olive oil or another product, possibly mustard.


----------

